
An Underground Farm Delivering Rare Herbs to New York’s Top Chefs - IntronExon
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/underground-farm-one-new-york-herbs
======
subpixel
As cool as the operations part of this is, I can't help wishing they were
growing food that mattered on scale to make a difference. Lowering the carbon
footprint of putting expensive garnishes on the plates of the 1% is a start, I
guess.

~~~
plusbryan
Isn’t this the same ideology of Tesla? Innovate your product via the dollars
of wealthy early adopters; as cost declines, widen your reach.

~~~
bobthepanda
This is how most technology started out - electricity, cars, jets, trains,
refrigerators, air conditioning etc.

Very few technologies have been created by targeting poor or middle-class
people first.

------
git-pull
If you liked this, Ian Purkayastha is worth a read, all about sourcing exotic
foods (truffles, caviar, etc) to top chefs.

Munchies episode:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sJ6IJZJhUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sJ6IJZJhUU)

[https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/how-a-texas-
teen...](https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/how-a-texas-teen-ager-
became-new-york-citys-premier-truffle-dealer)

The name of his business is "Regalis Foods":
[http://www.regalisfoods.com/welcome](http://www.regalisfoods.com/welcome)

------
arciini
This reflects my experience of growing 1-2 herbs at home. It requires little
space and you usually only use a tiny amount. Most of all, it's tastier and
cheaper over time than the dried stuff.

If there were a simple-to-maintain herb garden hydroponics set, I'd totally be
interested!

~~~
sizimon
Aerogarden makes a dead simple, self contained 3 herb hydroponics set complete
with reservoir and light. You basically just plug it in and eat herbs in a
couple weeks. I've been using one for a couple years to grow basil and some
other stuff, and I really like it. Not sure if linking to products on HN is
discouraged, but should be easy to find with a quick search.

~~~
virtuexru
Can I grow "herb" with one of these? Asking for a friend, of course.

~~~
rs999gti
Yes: [https://www.aeroweed.info/](https://www.aeroweed.info/)

------
bearforcenine
I've been digging into growing some greens, peppers, or other vegetables for
fun. Playing with lights, pumps, and controllers seems pretty fun.

As far as I know Farm.one is using some Fluence Bioengineering LEDs for grow
lights: [https://fluence.science/innovator-spotlight/farm-
one/](https://fluence.science/innovator-spotlight/farm-one/) However, in the
article it looks like they might be using strips of COB leds? Anyone have any
thoughts or resources for doing this sorts of stuff?

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
There's a subreddit: /r/hands_on_complexity which is the absolute best source
of real, actual information on lighting for plants that I've found.

~~~
bearforcenine
Awesome. Thanks for that! I was initialy put off the by the several year old
posts, but it looks like SAG has been updating them throughout the years.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HandsOnComplexity/](https://www.reddit.com/r/HandsOnComplexity/)

------
icantgoogle
Another company is doing something similar, but using shipping containers to
create these farms.

Heard they're still in their early days though,
[https://www.localrootsfarms.com/](https://www.localrootsfarms.com/)

------
Alex3917
Given that wood sorrel grows wild in every NYC park, I'm failing to see what
exactly is rare about it.

~~~
Balero
well this one probably doesn't have dog pee on it

~~~
IntronExon
Or copious car exhaust...

~~~
goldenkey
Don't you know? It adds to the flavor. NYC pizza is the best because of the
delectable italian sweet-palm-sweat mixed with copious amounts of soot-smog-
smoked flavor. You just can't get that kind of cuisine where the air is
clarified. I mean, who likes clarified anyways? Clarified butter? Please!!
Your ingredients have to marinate, what better way than mixing with the NYC's
gastronomous gas molecules?

